# Any Betta food recommendations?



## OrangeBee (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi all! I am looking for good betta food recommendations. I really want to feed my betta's the best food I can get and haven't really had much luck in stores. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

There are many great foods out there. What you have to look for is that the contents of the package are whole fish by products. No fillers like wheat flower or any kind of vegetable products like corn meal. Betta are meat eaters and mus have meat in their diets . (well fish and shrimp are meat to them.) Some of us feed a mixture of frozen or live foods like blood worms, and brine shrimp. Delphi (for the younger betta fry. ) We also use something like Nutra fin, Omega One betta buffet. Bug bites for betta. either in pellet or flake that is left up to the person and their betta. 

I have a community tank and it has one male betta in it and a few Cory that are bottom feeders so I feed frozen blood worms and my betta in that tank is so spoiled. The rest of the fish in the tank also eat flake food. I only use one flake food for the rest of my heard and that is Omega one betta buffet. I've never had problems with them eating it and I have never had problems with bloating. Like i said flake or pellet is up to you . I would supplement their diets with frozen or fresh, once or twice a week.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

I will add in that feeding Omega One (which I do with flakes, pellets and bloodworms to Bettas, Ram, Angelfish, Endlers and a frog, I'm sure the shrimp and cory's are getting in on this too) doesn't seem to require as much as other foods for many reasons (feeding them an extra pellet or two or three, means they bloat up more). 
Omega is a much better food quality overall than most of the chain store go tos. Starting with small portions, and definitely not what's on the label, can help you gauge what they need.


----------



## OrangeBee (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you for the replies! I was going to try Aqueon Betta Pellets Betta Food, but someone told me it doesn't have enough protein.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

OrangeBee said:


> Thank you for the replies! I was going to try Aqueon Betta Pellets Betta Food, but someone told me it doesn't have enough protein.


There are a lot of fillers in there, but usually edible and tasty to the fish.


----------



## OrangeBee (Jan 18, 2020)

Good to know. Thank you!! So Omega One is good then? Which is better do you think, flakes or pellets. Thank you guys for giving me advice. I really appreciate it!


----------



## elle2128 (Feb 3, 2019)

I personally feed Northfin Betta Bits as my main pellet, which I like quite a lot. You can get it on amazon or ebay, my lfs didn't carry it. I feed Fluval bug bites as well, which all of my fish like. I also feed frozen bloodworms occasionally and frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

North fin products are one of the products that are to contain whole foods and no fillers. Bug bites are another good product. Both are pellet foods. It is totally up to the betta which they will accept and eat. Petco and Petsmart both use flake food when feeding their fish (only because it is cheaper.) The food they feed is not whole food and is mostly filler because there are only a few of their fish that need special diet. This is one reason when you purchase a betta from these stores and try and feed pellets the betta won't accept, because they don't know it is food. Flakes will be accepted because that is one food they are use to. Their natural instinct for food would be frozen blood worms, Brine shrimp, Delphi. This is total whole food and they will eat you out of house and home for it. 

My Red VT ( Morry) that I have in my community 10 gallon mow refuses to eat flake or Pellet because I feed frozen blood worms to my bottom feeders and some other fish I have so he got spoiled.


----------



## McScoot (Jan 24, 2020)

OrangeBee said:


> Hi all! I am looking for good betta food recommendations. I really want to feed my betta's the best food I can get and haven't really had much luck in stores. What do you guys recommend?


I use TetraColor tropical flakes. Always have with several over the years. I have a 14 gallon with Cardinal tetras and 3 Julian Cory cats. They all get along fine. I have a phony Jellie fish hanging that he loves to get in and chill without a current.


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

So many great suggestions. I always used to feed my bettas atison's betta pro. Now I can't seem to find it anywhere. Someone told me they stopped making it. I wonder why. :/


----------



## McScoot (Jan 24, 2020)

Check Amazon, they seem to have everything. I had dog treats that the stores dropped. Found them there.


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

I just checked and they have the super tiny one for $12.57! There is another one by them called Ocean Nutrition Atison's Betta Food, 75 g. Anyone give this one to their Bettas? If so do you recommend?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I just wanted to mention, the two Bettas that I got from my local petco didn't have any troubles with New Life Spectrum pellets 🙂. They also get Omega One bloodworms as treats, which they totally love.


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh maybe I will try that one! So hard to pick!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

My fish love Northfin Bug Pro Crisps


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice info, I am planning to get one this week.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

I personally feed New Life Spectrum small fish formula .5 pellets, Fluval Bug Bites, and frozen bloodworms. I have found the betta NLS formula is a bit big for bettas, so that is why I use the small fish variety. My bettas are fed three to four times a day so their food is not hitting their stomach all at once. Fluval and bloodworms are the majority of their diet with just 1-2 pellets of NLS mixed with the other foods per feeding.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Here's a very interesting article sent to me by someone on this site, you know who you are, thank you.

Aquarium Fish Nutrition | Fish Food Information & Aquatic Health


----------



## BobsBetas (Mar 14, 2020)

OrangeBee said:


> Hi all! I am looking for good betta food recommendations. I really want to feed my betta's the best food I can get and haven't really had much luck in stores. What do you guys recommend?


I use the pellets called Biogold, its about $3.50 and comes with a handy plastic tube like package design makes it easy to use and they like it and it really brings out their colors.
Also frozen brine shrimp but its kind of expensive at $7.50


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you for sharing the article!


----------

